# Denon AVR-2807 Receiver



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As some of you are aware, I sold my Yamaha V1700 and picked up this Denon 2807.










You can see features and specs at the Denon website... AVR-2807

I'll be posting my experiences with it over the next few days/weeks.

Initially, for the first time ever... Auto Setup got my speaker sizes right (all set to Small), the distances were on the money as well, but it failed on the crossover for the surrounds trying to set them at 40Hz. It also didn't set my sub level quite high enough for my liking... actually is was way too low.

I ran Audyssey and it does sound different switching between No EQ and Audyssey. I suppose it is better with it engaged, but it's hard for me to tell for sure. I'm thinking it probably sounds more like it's supposed to, but my hearing is not the greatest for critical listening. I could not tell that Audyssey effected the bass region... it did not appear to, but I want to do some REW measurements to see exactly what it does to the entire frequency range. I'll post some graphs later. I posted in another thread (along with graphs) that my 3806 did in fact cut my bass response, which I was not fond of... therefore I previously did not use it. 

I listened to nearly all of the Eagles HD DVD and I was satisfied with the initial sound of this unit. I used both the 3805 and 3806 as pre-pros with a separate amp, so I never really heard the amp section on those. The 2807 is more neutral than the Yamaha V1700. I actually prefer the 1700's laid back sound over the 2807, but it's not drastic and again I believe I can be satisfied, especially with movies, which is what I watch most. It's just much easier for me to compare the sound of the units using music... taking into considering once again my very poor critical hearing abilities.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm... Is it just that picture, or is that volume indicator just as tiny as the Yamaha’s? :huh: 

By the way, how do these two receivers sound to you compared to the AudioControl / Cinenova set-up you were using?	

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Trust me... it's quite a difference...

Notice that I copied the Denon volume over next to the Yamaha's volume. That is pretty significant IMO! I can hardly read the "-40" on the Yammie... while the Denny is very readable. Agree?











The Denon numbers also show up in the display area highlighted when changing volume...











I like the Yamaha sound best of all the setups. The Denon and the AudioControl/Cinenova setup both sound pretty neutral to me. Of course if you got some critical listeners in here to compare them all, they'd probably select the AudioControl/Cinenova setup. :huh:


I have to admit too... the Yammie is a better cosmetically looking receiver than the Denny... but.... I won't be watching the receivers, I'll be watching the screen.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sonny, congrats on your new receiver (same as mine). I should have said before that even tho I am using the Audessey MultiEQ only (no BFD this time) I did increase the volume on my sub to about 3db higher than reference, but, left all else the same. Have fun. So far, I really like the sound over my previous Yammie HTR-5990. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's my bass measurement comparison...

Without Audyssey = Blue line
With Audyssey = Red line


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

i might have missed the thread somewhere, but any reason why you got rid of the seperate power amp?

edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So I could use the money on other projects... :bigsmile:


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

ahhh good point. Im going to have to severly downgrade soon, if i even have a home theatre, but at the cost of the 2807, might be something i can consider.

edd


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I saw the RX-V1700 at Best Buy this afternoon and noticed that the main display defaults to a large and highly-visible bar graph when changing the volume – the same kind most TVs use. Guess that wasn’t doing it for you? :scratch: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

They both look pretty sharp to me, although I think I would give Yamaha the nod there. I’ve become rather fond of the orange display. The Denon has too many exposed buttons. These days with everything remote-controlled, there’s really no reason not to put everything behind a flip-down panel. Plus Denon really overdoes it with the billboards across the front of the display (DTS, HDMI, etc.). I hate that! Why can’t they just put that stuff somewhere on the back? Who needs it staring you in the face every time you look at it? What, are you going to _forget_ that it has XM radio or a multi-zone function?? I typically cover the billboards over with carefully cut and strategically placed pieces of black electrical tape. Practically invisible in lower lighting. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't see any of that stuff anyway in my HT room.... the only thing I see is what's lit up and that's only if I happen to look at it.

And no, the bar graph seemed silly to me since it had no numbers and you could press volume up or down for 3-4 seconds before it moved the bar. I'm not even sure what the function of the bar served. :huh:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Of course if you got some critical listeners in here to compare them all, they'd probably select the AudioControl/Cinenova setup


If you did it bind and level matched with no post EQ engaged, my money is on nobody being able to differentiate the units in a statistically significant number of trials :T :nerd: 



Sonnie said:


> Without Audyssey = Blue line
> With Audyssey = Red line


Ughh :explode: This appears to be a common theme with these post EQ programs. They figure everybody has a ****** 8-12" sub and start rolling off the lows too early. If someone really needs to apply post EQ, they are better off using RoomEQ to take a snapshot of their system's reproduction from 20hz-20khz and then manually going in and making some discrete adjustments.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I've never used Audyssey myself because of what it does to the bass. I did try cutting off my behemoth and turning the Plus/2 subs volume down real low, but it still did a really funky number on the low end response. I never could figure out what it was trying to do up top, but I'll wait until I get the Boston's and my ECM8000 back before I make a final judgment on it. If there is no work around to keep it from adjusting the bass, then I definitely ain't gonna be using it. 

As far as the manual EQ... those don't do nothing like what they are supposed to do. I was getting some weird readings on those as well. :dontknow: Again, I'll wait on my ECM for final judgment of the upper range.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Sonnie. I have the same amp.

I do use Audyssey and find it's worth the effort setting it up properly. Way better imaging and more cohesive sound from the surrounds and fronts.

As far the bass, it does seem to cut 40hz and below considerably.

I found the best way is to let Audyssey do it's thing first and then measure the bass with REQ and going in and pump up those frequencies again with a BFD. This gives you the advantage of the Audssey especially in the mid/high frequencies where it seems to clean up the sound quite abit and still allows you to get the bass sounding right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh and by the way, don't use Manual EQ. It's totally different to Audyssey. It's like every other run of the mill graphic eq. Yuck!


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Here's my bass measurement comparison...
> 
> Without Audyssey = Blue line
> With Audyssey = Red line


Sonnie,
Would you mind showing the LF Waterfall plots before and after Audyssey?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think I saved the .mdat file on this, so I'll probably have to try it again, which I want to do anyway since I've got the Boston Acoustics installed. However, it may be a while before I can get to it. I'm loaded down for the next couple of nights before we go on a trip.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:sneeky: 

Sonnie...man I've missed a lot (being in school at the time does that to you) when did you get the Boston's and when did youget the 1700, last I rememberd you were persuing a 1600....

~Bobby


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got the Boston's a couple of weeks ago... haven't had much time with them yet. I ended up with the 1700, but a few quirks kept me from keeping it, although it is by far the best sounding receiver (to me) that I've ever owned.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Still juggling speakers huh? Well grab some Definitive so you can stop!!! HAHAHA...

Boston is really nice, esp there VR line, I like those. 

~Bobby


----------

